# X-Cross Tips, Tricks and Tutorials



## jskyler91 (Nov 27, 2012)

So I have been asked for this video more times then I can count and without further adei here is my X-cross tips and tricks vid.

This will be an ongoing video series so check back like once a week or so to find new vids or just subscribe! I have finished the first three and will be posting them shortly. I would like to thank Lars Petrus and his site for his immense help along with Feliks for recording every single solve he does so I can slow down and analyze his techniques. Hope this helps people.



Spoiler: Part 1:













Spoiler: Part 2:













Spoiler: Part 3:













Spoiler: Part 4:



[video=youtube_share;3Q3AvH_yCN4]http://youtu.be/3Q3AvH_yCN4[/video





Spoiler: Part 5:



[video=youtube_share;vTShmEjBYB4]http://youtu.be/vTShmEjBYB4[/video


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## jskyler91 (Dec 4, 2012)

Tong Haiwu said:


> Thanks for sharing



No problems I am glad to help out.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice video XD
I am lives in China and it is difficult to view Youtube here,could you please send the part 1~3 to my E-mail,my address is [email protected] ,thank you lol


----------



## jskyler91 (Dec 5, 2012)

Tong Haiwu said:


> Nice video XD
> I am lives in China and it is difficult to view Youtube here,could you please send the part 1~3 to my E-mail,my address is [email protected] ,thank you lol



Sure, ill try, but they are large files


----------



## samchoochiu (Dec 5, 2012)

Tong Haiwu said:


> Nice video XD
> I am lives in China and it is difficult to view Youtube here,could you please send the part 1~3 to my E-mail,my address is [email protected] ,thank you lol


Why is it difficult for you to view youtube? There's plenty of ways to get around it, no?


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Dec 5, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> Why is it difficult for you to view youtube? There's plenty of ways to get around it, no?



Because of the China's limit internet freedom 
Government don't want people know the negative news about the party :-(


----------



## jskyler91 (Dec 5, 2012)

Tong Haiwu said:


> Because of the China's limit internet freedom
> Government don't want people know the negative news about the party :-(



I think he meant there are ways to get around the blocks.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Dec 5, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> I think he meant there are ways to get around the blocks.



En,there have been some proxy or other tools to view websites ago.But they don't work with unknown reasons for now.Maybe they will work in the furture


----------



## Saveti (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks so much for these! They are so helpful. Keep making more


----------



## jskyler91 (Dec 5, 2012)

Saveti said:


> Thanks so much for these! They are so helpful. Keep making more



Will do, i just need to find a better way to record so i can still see and yet move so i dont move off screen so much.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 5, 2012)

You should make videos about your progress with skyler variation.


----------



## jskyler91 (Dec 5, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> You should make videos about your progress with skyler variation.



I finished it a long time ago lol, I learned most of the algs and the idea is great, I just dont like having to mirror the algs all over so I decided not to do it and instead went with ROLL+ NO ENVY and then 2 side PLL. I might do an adaptation of SkV though where I just do the edge flipped in spot algs with the edges oriented and not. That might be useful, but ya the algs are done and I have pretty much perfected the method, I just dont feel like trying to mirror so many algs. This is the same issue you face with any slot based method that I know of so its just something inherent in the type of method.So ya in short, I am not using it anymore.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 5, 2012)

Can't you just find different algs instead of mirroring in lots of cases?


----------



## Akiro (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice tutorials!
Keep making them!


----------



## jskyler91 (Dec 23, 2012)

Akiro said:


> Nice tutorials!
> Keep making them!



Will do, make sure you check out the new ones. Since the thread doesn't end up on the main screen unless someone makes a new post, which I am not since I am just updating the OP there is no real way to let you guys know more is coming so keep checking back til I say im done lol


----------

